# VIC'S vs VEGAS VIC ACL SODA BOTTLES



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Howdy Podner ~

 Many of us are familiar with "Vegas Vic" acls from Las Vegas, Nevada, but have you ever heard of a "Vic's" from Winnemucca, Nevada? Neither have I until just recently when my daughter gave me one as a gift that she bought in a Virgina City, Nevada antique shop. She and her husband visited the area while on vacation. 

 The "Vic's" and "Vegas Vic" were both produced by the Seven-Up Bottling Company. Winnemucca is approximately 100 miles northeast of Reno, with a current population of about 7,000 residents. 

 My particular "Vic's Beverages" is marked 20 (I) 61 which indicates it was made by the Owens-Illinois Company, plant number 20 in Oakland, California, in 1961. It is in near-mint condition.

 Although I have just now begun to research my "Vic's," I'm sure there is a connection of some kind to the "Vegas Vic" bottles. Notice how the lettering on both bottles are almost identical. Both have a Western look to the. The "Vegas Vic" is obvious with the cowboy character. The "Vic's" illustrates a wood sign background. The "Vegas Vic" has a registered trademark symbol, (R) but the "Vic's" does not. Both bottles are 10 oz and originally contained various fruit flavors. My "Vegas Vic" has a Root Beer cap on it.

 If anyone is familiar with these "Vic's" acls, please tell us what you know about them. The example I have is the first one I have ever seen or heard of.

 Thanks.

 Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's a picture of my "Vegas Vic" for comparison. They typically value at about $75.00 in near-mint condition. I'm not sure what top dollar might be for a "Vic's."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's another picture of interest. It is of a 1950s-60s Las Vegas felt pennant I have and depicts none other than Vegas Vic himself. The original Vic is a huge neon sign which, I believe, is mounted on the outside of the Golden Nugget casino in downtown Las Vegas. But Vic no longer waves his hand and says "Howdy Podner" like he used to back in the day.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's a 1940s picture of Vegas Vic atop the Pioneer Club in Las Vegas. (I was wrong about it being the Golden Nugget).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

And here's what Vic looks like today ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

PS ~

 My "Vegas Vic" bottle is marked 23 <(I)> 53 which indicates it was made by the Owens-Illinois Company in 1953 in Los Angeles, California. I suspect the 1961 "Vic's" name change was possibly the result of an infingement on the copyrighted word "Vegas." But this is just speculation on my part.

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Jul 15, 2012)

Your newest Vic's was being made as early as 1955 Bob, at least that's the way I read it on Chris Weide's page...

 His entry...

 # 74100486: 
  VIC'S BEVERAGES          10 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR W/RINGS        9-1/4"  1955 SEVEN-UP BOTT. CO.      
  WINNEMUCCA      NEV.  "VIC'S BEVERAGES" ON WOODEN PLANKS (B); "VIC'S"(N)   8.7


----------



## epackage (Jul 15, 2012)

Back in 09' the Vic's beverages bottle brought $11.05 on Ebay, it sold to "cocacola4me64". Another sold back in 09' to "lorrainecmu75" for $9.95...


----------



## epackage (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess a few were found and resold at the same time because "roger6657" also bought one on Ebay in 09' for $9.95....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

epackage ~

 Thanks for the helpful information. I think $10.00 is about what my daughter paid for the "Vic's" bottle she gave me. And the more I think about it, the more I suspect the "Vic's" is likely a spin-off of the "Vegas Vic," as opposed to it being some kind of Vegas infringement. Winnemucca considers itself a mini Las Vegas and probably wanted their own variation (little brother) of the brand. 

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Jul 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> epackage ~
> 
> ...


 []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

There are tons of Vegas Vic related items I have decided to collect, including this vintage ashtray that I am watching and is currenty on eBay at $7.99. I recently purchased a cool looking postcard that will arrive this week. Pretty soon I may have to change my name to ...

 VegasVicBob []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's the postcard I purchased - with it's accompanying eBay description ...

 Pioneer Club Vegas Vic Sign Post Card. This has famous Las Vegas Greeter Vegas Vic Cowboy Sign on it and is card #P10560/LV-102. The back of the card reads: 

 "Gambling continues round the clock at the Pioneer Club-- almost any kind of game and any kind of stakes. Nevada is the only State in the Union where gambling is legal and rigidly protected by law."

 There are several old 1950's cars parked in front of this gambling Hall. The Pioneer Club opened in 1942 closing in 1956 then reopened again in 1983 closing for good in 1995. The Pioneer Club was located in downtown Las Vegas Nevada. This post card is in unused condition and measures 3 1/2" X 5 1/2".


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Lastly for the time being ... 

 Here is a Vegas Vic glass I am watching on eBay, with an opening price of $9.99 and zero bids. I'm not worried about anyone out bidding me on these items as they appear to be abundant. If I miss this one, then I'm sure another one will come along eventually.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

PS ~

 On behalf of my daughter and her recent trip to Reno and Virginia City (where she purchased the Vic's acl) I wanted to share the following ...

 Virginia City is a great place to spend the day and is a restored/tourist ghost town where silver was mined in the mid 1800s. I have been there many times myself, but just wish they would eliminate the driving and parking along main street and put in a bypass. One of my favorite places is "The Bucket of Blood Saloon" where I once won $100 on a slot machine. Plus they have live entertainment and is a good place to hang out and drink cold beer on a hot day.

 Wikipedia Link - Virginia City: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_City,_Nevada


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Bucket of Blood Saloon - Exterior


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 15, 2012)

Bucket of Blood Saloon - Interior


----------



## Tuck68 (Feb 23, 2016)

I scored these recently on Craigslist here in Vegas...part of a 327 ACL/embossed soda bottle collection I baught for 60 bucks! Anyone know the value of the quart Vegas Vic?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 23, 2016)

Tuck68

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you made a great deal.

1. In mint condition a 10 Ounce Vegas Vic can be usually be found for about $50.00

2. In mint condition a Quart-size Vegas Vic should nab $75.00+  

Discount accordingly if not in mint condition.


----------



## Tuck68 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok thanks for the info I appreciate it! I have hundreds of other brands from this deal, guess the guy used to hike around Las Vegas desert back in the 60-70's and took home all the bottles he found. Condition is not the best...quart has one scratch on front with a small rust stain but no chips at all; one of the 10oz has chip on bottom and rim; second 10 oz has one long scratch on front label but no chips.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 23, 2016)

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Bucket of Blood Saloon - Exterior




Have you ever seen the Bucket of Blood beer bottle? LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 24, 2016)

Leon

I never heard of Bucket of Blood beer until you mentioned it. This amber example is currently on eBay and described as 1960s. I don't know the date for the white label bottle but it was described as vintage ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bucket-of-B...3125f9a&pid=100338&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=191788574070


----------

